# amino-asylum



## GSgator (May 13, 2022)

Are these guys shutdown 
https://amino-asylum.com/


----------



## beefnewton (May 13, 2022)

Their IG has a post stating they are going to be down a few days while switching hosting... but that was made four days ago.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 13, 2022)

@GSgator they have had issues with some of their stuff. I would not use them.


----------



## GSgator (May 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @GSgator they have had issues with some of their stuff. I would not use them.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Thatguy89 (Jun 6, 2022)

Yea I recently ordered some stuff from them. I’ve been having a hell of a time trying to get some consistent customer service. I got some contaminated products and getting a replacement has not been easy. I’ve definitely decided to take my business else where and put them on the side for emergencies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obscured78 (Jun 6, 2022)

I wouldn’t use them


----------



## lunchbeast (Jun 26, 2022)

I've been taking their MK677 for a little over six months and my most recent blood tests (early this month) were very disappointing as far as the IGF numbers - my IFG was back to nearly identical to my baseline from three years ago, before I started HRT.  By comparison, my IFG was 299 for my bloods six months ago, which followed about four months of MK677 from Purerawz.  Say what you will about them, but their MK677 during at least that interval was legit.  However, because of a billing problem and poor customer service, I switched to Amino Asylum (based largely on favorable comments on a number of Youtube channels and forums I haunt) and I'd been using their product ever since.  Definitely looking to make a change.


----------

